# Critique my stuff



## edott (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey i have a bunch of pictures on My blog and would love to get some feed back.

http://2000ah.blogspot.com/

I also have some at the fantasy and sci-fi gallerys and i know all of us with stuff there would like some feed back.


----------



## Alicia (Feb 11, 2006)

Excellent work!  WOW!  Absolutely breath-taking...it's like you're there!  My compliments!


----------



## edott (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks i really appreciate it.


----------



## Alicia (Feb 17, 2006)

No prob!  Well deserved!  You have a talent for getting the "feel" of a place to come right through to the viewer.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Feb 17, 2006)

The link doesn't work for me.


----------



## genisis2 (Feb 17, 2006)

You have some great pictures there. 
My favorite is the 2nd picture under the title" Hajji Muhammed Takeda,"
next is "New Malaysa," Mecca 1490 , Global Flood and last Mosque on Mars.


----------



## edott (Feb 18, 2006)

Marky i don't know why the link isn't working you can try this one.

http://2000ah.blogspot.com/

or simply copy it into the address bar.


----------



## An8el (Apr 25, 2006)

I like the tongue in cheek quality of your blog, especially the scifi zoology parts. My fave was the Sunday, February 19, 2006 post of the Nagas of New Malaysia. Man, breath-taking pics of the Nagas!


----------



## edott (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks a lot the Animals do seem to be a favorite of most people.


----------

